# PSE&G meter key



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

heel600 said:


> Does anyone have a key they are willing to sell?


good luck..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is your meter key:











~Matt


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

What does the lock look like?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Every time I see an Edison guy I ask for free meter lock key or ask if he has seen mine laying around near his truck. Sometimes they laugh, sometimes they ignore me but they have never given me a key.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

In the last seven years I have used an angle grinder at least 25 times on residential meters. The utility guys say they have to cut them off a lot as well and the keys don't work or they wont have the right one with them. I have mentioned I cut them off to them as well and know has seem to care. The usual circumstance is either a burned bus bar or main that cannt be done with out pulling the meter. I don't do it for fun.


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Meter Key*

What's it worth to you? I have machined keys for several of my contractor friends.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

enauman said:


> What's it worth to you? I have machined keys for several of my contractor friends.


Its worth about the the same value as an angle grinder. Whatever costs less... I am going to use.

~Matt


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*key*

Just to be sure we are on the same page... The keys I have machined are a small diameter cylinder with a rod that pass through the center and is threaded into the body. When the rod is threaded in, it expands the end o the cylinder to open the lock. Does this sound like what you are looking for?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

enauman said:


> Just to be sure we are on the same page... The keys I have machined are a small diameter cylinder with a rod that pass through the center and is threaded into the body. When the rod is threaded in, it expands the end o the cylinder to open the lock. Does this sound like what you are looking for?


Yep!


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Meter Key*

In that case, I can make you one for $200 for brass and $275 for stainless steel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The last few genuine Brooks keys I've seen on eBay have gone near 600 bucks each. It's not the red handle key some sellers try to con you into buying.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

do they fit all barrell locks, ?meter locks?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The last few genuine Brooks keys I've seen on eBay have gone near 600 bucks each. It's not the red handle key some sellers try to con you into buying.


couldn't find brooks keys on google! Do you have a link?

I took some locks apart, and it sure looks like those red handled ones will work. Do you know what specifically is different?

Thanks!


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

*Meter Keys*

Provided there is nothing illegal about it, If any of you guys are interested, I can make you meter keys to your specifications. Just email me at [email protected] with a dimensional sketch and I will give you a quote. I have made several for my contractor friends that work in the so. Cal. area. They are real happy with them. I make the body out of 304 stainless steel so they last. I have several of the type I made for the guys out here in stock. They work on the meters in the area just fine. If you want to be sure you get one that works in your area, the best way is to send me a lock or a dimensional drawing of your requirements.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out www.brooksutility.com


----------



## enauman (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen Brooks' website. The important dimensions are missing and the resolution of the "drawing" isn't fine enough to allow scaling. If someone has a key that I can measure, I will make them a spare key for free so I can get accurate dimensions. I will return the key once I have measured it. After researching several manufacturers and databases, it is apparent that there are several designs of this type of lock and a "one key fits all" solution isn't likely. However, if you have accurate dimensions, I can duplicate just about anything you come up with. - Just trying to help.


----------

